# Lost my job



## madddogg (Nov 29, 2013)

I made the terrible decision to do a no call no show at work the other day, and unsurprisingly I got fired. Pretty much back to square one, I'm about to turn 21 years old and I'll have no job and nothing to do with my life. Wish I didn't always make these stupid decisions.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

21....not bad 

Get back on the saddle, fill out some apps, maybe you didn't like that job anyway and need a different one. 

Mistakes are unavoidable... And besides it's better to call it a lesson than a mistake. Life is the biggest school you will ever attend. 

Don't forget to enjoy life as well. There is more to life than just work.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Is there a reason why you were a no call no show? Not going to sugar coat it, but that's pretty irresponsible of you. You might get away doing that to friends or family from time to time, but a job is a different story. I would get your act together and start taking your future a little bit more seriously.

Not trying to be harsh, just saying how it is.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nada said:


> Is there a reason why you were a no call no show? Not going to sugar coat it, but that's pretty irresponsible of you. You might get away doing that to friends or family from time to time, but a job is a different story.
> 
> Not trying to be harsh, just saying how it is.


Agreed.

But good luck in your job search #maddogg .
I know even the thought of getting fired turns me crazy.

One thing my friend was telling me once was work doesn't define you and is not worth getting overly anxious about. The second you exit the door you're off the hook till you enter through it again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

How do you get fired for just one no call no show?


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> How do you get fired for just one no call no show?


 That is pretty standard grounds for a firing. If your not going to show up you have to call in to your supervisor so they can make adjustments if need be and so they know that you just didn't up and quit. If I were a boss and somebody no called no showed, I'd fire them to unless there was some bizarre reason where they couldn't call.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

jvanb00c said:


> That is pretty standard grounds for a firing. If your not going to show up you have to call in to your supervisor so they can make adjustments if need be and so they know that you just didn't up and quit. If I were a boss and somebody no called no showed, I'd fire them to unless there was some bizarre reason where they couldn't call.


Yes, I know what calling in is. I don't need you to tell me. Typically no call, no show is a write up. I've never heard of someone being fired for doing it once.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yes, I know what calling in is. I don't need you to tell me. Typically no call, no show is a write up. I've never heard of someone being fired for doing it once.


I wasn't implying you didn't know what calling in is. And every job I've ever had if you just flat out didn't show up and didn't call, you got fired. But different places have different rules. In my opinion though, a no call no show should get you fired. I mean in this day and age, it's nearly impossible not to have access to contacting your boss or supervisor weather it be cell phone or e-mail. To not do it just smacks of either laziness or not caring about your job. The firing was totally justified. You shouldn't need a warning to tell you that not showing up and not calling is against the rules.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I got fired as well once for not showing up (overslept) and I live in Europe.  It is standard world-wide. It is a lesson you must learn.


----------

